# Can this be fixed? is it worth it?



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

So my buddy picked this old penn #49 reel and rod for free, thought I could use it and sent it to me for free. The reel seems to work great, has some oxidation and cracks in the spool but I don't think it'll affect anything once it's cleaned up. The pole on the other hand was broken in shipping. It's fiberglass, and the handle is wood, hand carved. There is no markings on the rod anywhere. The old man he got it from said it was St. Croix. An eyelet and the roller tip were also broken off. Can it be fixed? If so is it worth it? I'd like to at least make use of the handle portion. I like old dirty used crap. Haha anyways thanks in advance.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not worth the money it will take to get back to working order.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Put a dowel in it, epoxy it back together, clean it up, and hang it on the wall


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Wall hanger for sure. Get that 49 to me and I'll restore it, no charge. Always looking for a good challenge. That reel still has a lot of fish to winch up!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> Wall hanger for sure. Get that 49 to me and I'll restore it, no charge. Always looking for a good challenge. That reel still has a lot of fish to winch up!


Great gesture Joe!!!!:notworthy::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Wall hanger for sure. Get that 49 to me and I'll restore it, no charge. Always looking for a good challenge. That reel still has a lot of fish to winch up!


Please post the after restore results....that reel has been road hard and put up wet....But penns are tough so it is worth restoring Imo.....Good luck with it....


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Yes i definately plan on using the reel. Pompano Joe, what can I do for you in exchange? Need anything welded or made out of metal? I'd like to offer something back!


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

And honestly it looks worse in the pics than it does in person, aside from the spool. The flash amplified what looks to be rust, but it doesn't look at bad in person.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Those reels were designed for fishing wire lines. I have a couple of them here and they are pretty cool..!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

gatorrodshop said:


> Yes i definately plan on using the reel. Pompano Joe, what can I do for you in exchange? Need anything welded or made out of metal? I'd like to offer something back!


Glad to do it, I love these old reels. Just give me a buzz and drop it off sometime. 850-516-2409


----------



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

The rod looks like a Johnny Walker Rod to me. I have one similar.


----------

